# Deposit receipt - Idea's



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a template or ideas for a non-refundable deposit receipt

Does anyone have one I can 'borrow' the wording of please?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Why would you want a non-refundable deposit?

A deposit enters you into a transaction which secures a puppy for the buyer. What if something came to light before they took their puppy that caused you to think they may not be suitable (it does happen)? You would still be obliged to sell them a puppy. 

A deposit works both ways - so beware.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

tillywink said:


> I'm looking for a template or ideas for a non-refundable deposit receipt
> 
> Does anyone have one I can 'borrow' the wording of please?


I said a deposit was non refundable if they backed out etc etc.

I did return the deposit of the person who had picked my deaf puppy when they decided they didn't want another deaf puppy. becasue that was out of everyone ones control you have to word it carefully that not only protects you but the buyer as well. because by Law all deposits have to be refundable.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Why would you want a non-refundable deposit?
> 
> A deposit enters you into a transaction which secures a puppy for the buyer. What if something came to light before they took their puppy that caused you to think they may not be suitable (it does happen)? You would still be obliged to sell them a puppy.
> 
> A deposit works both ways - so beware.


Not necessarily which is why wording is key!! You can stipulate that if the buyer pulls out for any reason then the deposit is non refundable however if the breeder decides to keep the puppy themselves or the puppy passes then they will be offered a full refund of their deposit or an alternative puppy should the breeder feel this is appropriate. You could also stipulate that the breeder doesn't need to give an explanation for refunding a deposit!! Morally it's probably not right but you can do it


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Why would you want a non-refundable deposit?
> 
> A deposit enters you into a transaction which secures a puppy for the buyer. What if something came to light before they took their puppy that caused you to think they may not be suitable (it does happen)? You would still be obliged to sell them a puppy.
> 
> A deposit works both ways - so beware.


Exactly the reason we have never and would never take a deposit. we have the right to change our mind, if we want to run a pup on, heard something ect..ect! Once that deposit has exchanged hands, that pup is theirs when the time is right if you like it or not. To much hassle if you ask me. 
A deposit isnt needed and I do get frustrated with the non refundable bit..Dont get it. Anyone wanting a pup from us has the chance to drop out if they so wished. I would rather that then when the pup was with them - resulting in them looking for a new home, not wanting to wast their deposit so buy the pup and sell to regain costs.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

We take a £100 deposit once the pups are born if puppy buyers wish to book a puppy. This is non refundable if the buyer changes their mind.

Here's the wording on our receipt :

We acknowledge the receipt of the sum of............................

from................................................................................

in respect of the deposit for a Belgian Shepherd dog puppy born

on .................................................

This receipt will be non refundable should the purchaser change his/her mind after the date shown below .

signed ..............................................................Trevor/Yvonne Wheeler

Date....................................................................


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bijou what about if you change your mind? You wouldnt be able to, and could be taken to court over it...Once that deposit is paid that pup is theirs!!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh but the wording covers this - if *we* change our minds then the £100 is refundable - to be honest we always ask puppy buyers to vist before the pups are born and 'filter' out those we think would not be right - equally when some meet my breed 'in the flesh' ( or rather in all their bouncy hairy glory ) they decide that perhaps a Belgian is not for them ! so by the time we've got to the taking deposits stage it's has'nt ever been a problem .

It just prevents the few puppy buyers who 'bulk book' in order to guarantee that they will have a pup - if I've had to turn other puppy buyers away then I want to know that the person booking my puppy is serious !


----------

